# Help required to promote Diabetes UK challenges



## HannahDiabetesUK (Jul 28, 2009)

Diabetes UK is looking for volunteers to help promote its overseas and UK challenges.

Do you attend a leisure centre or gym and could take a few leaflets to be displayed? 

Could you take some leaflets into you place of work, college or university? Perhaps you might know people who would be interested in getting a team together?

If you would be happy to distribute some leaflets to promote the exciting overseas challenges that Diabetes UK has to offer please call Hannah Mullervy in the Events Fundraising team on 020 7424 1000 or email hannah.mullervy@diabetes.org.uk.

Also, if you would be interested in taking part in one of these fantastic challenges (for example, London to Paris cycle, Kilimanjaro climb, Great Wall of China trek, Ben Nevis challenge and many more!) please contact Hannah on the above details for more information.

Thanks  

Hannah


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2009)

hi hannah thanks that all sounds very nice 

cheers ben nevis challenge sounds fab to me


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 28, 2009)

Great Wall of China trek sounds darn tempting, but me thinks I need a few years of getting my fitness back!! Maybe next year!!(Hmm do I say this every year??)


----------



## HannahDiabetesUK (Jul 28, 2009)

*More info......?*

Hello both,

If you would like more info on the Ben Nevis challenge, the Great Wall or any others please just drop me an email: hannah.mullervy@diabetes.org.uk. We have a Ben Nevis challenge running in September this year which it isn't too late to join....!

Also, it is worth looking at the overseas challenges further in advance and I can certainly send information for 2010 challenges if anyone is interested? There are so many different challenges you can do so there is bound to be something to suit you!

Thanks

Hannah


----------

